# Snow Goose Hand Calls



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I was wondering some suggestions on the best all around snow goose calls. I was wondering about the Foiles Tundera Saver Snow Goose call. Has anyone tried one of these I was looking on the website and from what the website says it sounds like a good call. If not the Foiles what other snow goose calls would you guys suggest? I am a big fan of Foiles calls, but I guess I am open to suggestions..Thanks...
Bandhunter


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sean Manns "White Out" is a really good snow call.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

i like my new GK snow goose call...


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i have a tim grounds snow call and i think its great. its also halv the price of the tundra saver.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

H.S. snow slammer sounds pretty good.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I was checking out tim ground's snow goose call and it is really nice. Acrylic and laser engraved and only 75 bucks. The guy at the store even showed me that it can be blown as a high pitched honker call.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

your right,i tuned my snow goose call for canada's and its fffaaasssttt!!!Doesnt require much air to blow...it lack of volume thought


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Right now I am using a Hearltand Delrin snow goose call that seems very good. I have owned the Sean Mann White Out (also good) and I tried the Tim Grounds, RNT and Foiles before I decided to go with the Heartland. I understand BA also has a great snow goose call.


----------

